# numbers?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

this is my second year i know about the points. but what does it mean when people say like

5X5

18 inch spread

or like 156 , 175 so on


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

5x5 is five on one side and five on the other side which is a ten pointer with a 18 inch spread. Just because its a ten pointer doesnt mean its going to score a 150 or above. Tine length and main beam length have to be long enough to get the score up their. With the least amount of deductions.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

just like 6x6 8x8 10x10 its the same even if its like 2x5, 3x7 etc.its just the number of points on each side...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

> Tine length and main beam length have to be long enough to get the score up their. With the least amount of deductions


whats this mean?


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Go to www.boone-crockett.org then go to big game records then click on scoring your trophy. It will tell you how to measure your deer. I would of put the scoring system on here but I couldnt figure it out. So I just gave you the web sight.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

website can not display page... hmmm


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I just tried the websight again and it worked for me. Has anyone else tied it?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

hey it works now


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I'll sum it up quickly here, you know what a 5x5, 4x4, etc. is now. In MN, often they say "8-pointer or 10-pointer" referring to the total number of points. So an 8-pointer could be a 4x4, a 5x3, etc...

The number you speak of is the score, in total inches, of the antler. The B&C site will show you, but a summary is:

Inside spread: width, at the widest point, between the antlers on the inside (from left antler to right).

Main beam length: total length of each (left and right separately) main beam, measured from the skull to the very end tip of the antler

G1, G2, G3, etc... - the length of the points, measured from the top of the main beam to the tip of the point.

H1, H2, H3, etc... - the circumference of the main beam, measured between the points. A deer with high circumference measurements is referred to as having good mass.

When all the Gs, Hs, main beam length, and inside spread are added up, you have the gross score (this is the score that most people refer to when they say they shot a 150" deer). To enter it into "the book" (described in the next paragraph), you actually need the "net" score. The net is achieved by taking the gross, and deducting abnormal points, as well as the difference in symmetry between the left and right main beams (if the left beam's G2 was 14" and the right beam's G2 was 13", you'd have 27" of total G2 length in your gross score, but when you figure the net, you subtract 1" for the difference between the two of 14-13 = 1").

125" is Pope & Young minimum (trophy taken with bow), 170" is the Boone & Crockett minimum (trophy taken with a rifle - although a bow kill, if over 170" can also be included in B&C). B&C also has an entry for 160" called an "award", but the minimum for all-time B&C is 170" on a typical whitetail. You'll hear people refer to huge bucks as "monsters" or "booners" often.

Scores must be significantly higher for non-typicals (11x7, for example - or something with big drop times or long stickers). I can't recall the number off the top of my head, but I'd guess it's 150" or so for P&Y and 195 or so for B&C.

That's a rough estimate....

Also keep in mind that most people are very generous when they score their antlers. I've got some bucks in the book, and watched the official measurers do their work so I have a pretty decent feel for how it's done - the biggest problem most guys make is over-measuring their tine length.


----------

